# Шея наклонена вперед



## Anonyff (8 Май 2013)

Здравствуйте друзья!

38 лет я не обращал на это внимание, а вот сегодня, наверное, особенный день   и я хочу попросить у вас совета. 

Моя шея наклонена вперед (на фотографии). Каких-то физических проблем я с этим не испытываю, но разве так должна быть шея у человека?

Может ли это как-то отразится на моем состоянии в будущем, нужно ли что-то менять и если да, то каким образом?

Заранее всем спасибо,
Игорь


----------



## vbl15 (22 Май 2013)

Сделайте рентген, желательно всего позвоночника, если действительно будут проблемы то можно будет их увидеть.


----------

